# Habitation interior door handle



## andynkim (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi All
Just thought I would post that our Cheyenne 660 is now about 6 months old with just over 2000 miles and over the may day weekend the interior door handle on the habitation door has failed, The dealer wants a look before he orders any parts but I think something has broken.  

So if you see a Cheyenne 660 with an arm coming out of the door window to open the the door from the outsied then that is us. :lol: 
Posibly a weak point.

Otherwise everything is rosy.


----------



## andynkim (Apr 9, 2007)

Update
Been to the dealers today seems the handle has broken and will have to be ordered, The doors come assembled from italy direct to autotrail so the new handle has to come from italy.

Will let you all know when the handle has arrived.

I hope this is not a trend for the 2008 model of habitation door.

Cheers all.


----------



## EdsMH (Apr 25, 2007)

Andy

Just let us all know how your dealer handles the problem.......  

Sorry for that

Ed


----------



## andynkim (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi All
had the door handle changed today all ok.


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

We have now had the 2nd handle break on our 6 months old Apache. Our dealer replaced the first with one 'borrowed' from another Autotrail, which got us sorted before we went off for a trip to France. The replacement got us through 3 weeks before it, too, broke. We were told that there is a bad batch. Other than that we are very happy with our purchase.


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

Just thought I would mention our handles OK but the plastic handle surround has broken, I think the lever travels too far down lifts the plastic of the door hence broken, I have discovered the door action is better oiled every month.

Best regards
Broom


----------



## andynkim (Apr 9, 2007)

Broom said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just thought I would mention our handles OK but the plastic handle surround has broken, I think the lever travels too far down lifts the plastic of the door hence broken, I have discovered the door action is better oiled every month.
> 
> ...


Hi Broom
how exactly do you oil the door do you take the door apart?

Cheers


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Andy

I do not take the cover off, just spray some WD40 or same type of stuff add the nozzle and give a long squirt down from the handles inside the panels and then do the same at each catch, then I give a good squirt of 3-1 penetrating oil in the same places, clean off any oil on the plastic panel with a clean cloth.

Best Regards
Broom


----------

